# انواع محركات الديزل التى تعمل بها السفن



## sasadanger (3 أغسطس 2010)

انواع محركات الديزل التى تعمل بها السفن
​*م/محمود عبد الحميد *


* انواع محركات الديزل التى تعمل بها السفن

**انواع  محركات   الديزل  اللتي  تعمل   بها  السفينة 
**
المحركاتالحرارية


هى عبارة عن الة تحول الطاقة الحرارية الى عمل ميكانيكى تنقسمالى
:1- محركات احتراق خارجى (البخار(
2- محركات احتراق داخلى(بنزين- ديزل- غاز(
العلامات المميزة لمحرك الديزل :
1- وجود مضخة حقن للوقود
2- لا توجداى معدات اشعال كهربى
3- لا توجد  وسيلة  خارجية لخلط الوقود بالهواء
أنواعمحركات الديزل :
يمكن تصنيف  محركات   الديزل  الى عدة  انواع  طبقا لاعتبارات مختلفةمثل :
1- حسب نوع دورة التشغيل:
أ- محرك ديزل رباعى الدورة
ب- محرك ديزلثنائى الدورة
2- تبعا لسرعة دوران المحرك:
أ-محرك بطيىء السرعة
ب- محركمتوسط السرعة
جـ - محرك عالية السرعة
-3حسب عدد الاسطوانات :
أ- محرك ذواسطوانة واحدة
ب- محرك متعدد الاسطوانات حتى اكثر من 40 اسطوانة
-4 حسبترتيب الاسطوانات: 
أ-على  شكل  صف واحد
ب-على هيئة حرف v 
جـ - على هيئةحرف x 
ء- على هيئة حرف w 
هـ - على هيئة اضلع نجمة
و- اسطواناتمتقابلة
-5 تبعا لدخول هواء الشحن :
أ-  محركات  شحن طبيعى
ب -  محركات  شحنجبرى
-6 حسب اتجاة دوران المحرك:
أ ?  محركات  ذات اتجاه دوران ثابت
ب ? محركات عاكسة اتجاة الدوران
-7حسب الاستخدام :-
أ ?  محركات  ثابتة
ب ? محركات متحركة
-8 تبعا لنوع الوقود المستخدم:-
أ ?  محركات  الوقود الغازى
ب-  محركات  وقود  الديزل  (السولار(
جـ -  محركات  الوقود الثقيل

محركاتالديزل
وهي  محركات  تستخدم وقود سائل ثقيل وعادة ما يكون السولار أو وقود الديزلوفي  هذا  المحرك يتم تحيل الطاقة الحرارية الموجودة بالوقود إلى طاقة حراريه بواسطةحقن الوقود تحت ضغط عالي في غرفة احتراق المحرك التي تحتوي على هواء مضغوط ذو درجةحرارة عاليه فيشتعل الوقود أشتعالا ذاتيا فينتج عن ذلك نواتج أحتراق ذات ضغوطودرجات حرارة عالية  تعمل  على دفع المكبس بعنف وقوة وتنتقل هذه القوة من خلال ذراعالتوصيل إلى عمود مرافق المحرك الذي يأخذ منه الحركة الدورانية وقدرة المحركوتتراوح نسبة أنضغاط في هذه المحركات من ( 14- 25 : 1 (
الاجزاء الثابته لمحركالديزل : 
كتلة الاسطوانات
غطاء الاسطوانات
علبه الرفق
الأجزاءالرئيسية  المتحركة  لمحرك الديزل
1- المكبس
2- ذراع التوصيل
3- عمودالمرفق
4- عمود الكامات
5- الحدافة

دورة محرك الديزل
تتكون الدورةالحرارية لمحرك إحتراق داخلي رباعي الدورة من أربعة أشواط هي : 
شوط السحب شوطالأنضغاط الشوط الفعال شوط العادم

في محرك  الديزل  رباعي الدورة تتم هذهالأشواط الأربعة خلال لفتين كاملتين من عمود المرافق لكل أسطوانة من أسطواناتالمحرك أي خلال 720 درجة من درجات عمود المرافق
بينما تتم دورة محرك الديزلالثنائية في لفة واحدة لعمود المرفق في 360 درجة بحيث تتم الأشواط الأربعةخلالها
تسخدم  محركات   الديزل  ثنائيه الدورة غلى نطاق واسع في المجال البحري
أهم مايميز محرك ديزل ثنائى الدورة عن محرك ديزل رباعى الدورة أنة  يمكن  الحصولعلى  ضعف  القدرة المأخوذة من الرباعى وعزم الدوران أكبر فى الثنائى
تتم  عملية  فتحصمام الدخول قبل النقطة الميتة العليا وهو مازال في شوط العادم لكي تصل فتحة صمامالدخول إلى  أقصى   مدى  لها  عند   وصول  المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا ( بداية شوطالسحب ) وذلك حتى يتم دخول أكبر كمية ممكنة من الهواء داخل الإسطوانة كما أن صمامالدخول يستمر  مفتوح  إلى ما بعد النقطة الميتة السفلى بعدة دراجات من درجات عمودالمرافق لاستغلال قوى القصور الذاتي في استمرار دخول الهواء إلى الاسطوانة ويختلفمقدار هذه الدرجات من محرك إلى آخر
كما يتم حقن الوقود قبل  وصول  المكبس إلىالنقطة الميتة العليا وهو مازال في شوط الأنضغاط وذلك لأن الوقود يحتاج إلى فترةزمنية لخلط الوقود ثم إشعاله حتى إذا وصل الكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا يكونالاحتراق قد بلغ  أقصى  درجة له مما يعني الاستفادة الكاملة من قوى ضغط غازات نواتجالإحتراق
وكذلك يفتح صمام العادم قبل  وصول  المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى وهومازال في الشوط الفعال وذلك لتخفيف قوى ضغط غازات العادم على وجه المكبس أي تقليلمقاومة الغازات لحركة المكبس  أثناء  صعوده ودفعه لهذه الغازات في شوط العادم إلىالجو أي أنه يقلل من القدرة  المفقودة  للمحرك*​*




تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 933*578.

*
المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​


----------



## ر.م علي (10 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## zoulafre (12 مارس 2011)

*مشكور على المفيد*

مشكور على المقال المختصر و المفيد


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (18 مارس 2011)

مشكور مع\\\ اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## nart84 (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## Ayman Eng (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## بكري السودان (3 أغسطس 2011)

محرك الديزل هو من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي حيث يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الكامنة في وقود (زيت الغاز)إلى طاقة حركية. أول من اخترع المحرك الديزل هو رودولف ديزل في عام 1892 والهدف من وراء هذا الاختراع هو إيجاد محرك ذو كفاءة أعلى من كفاءة محرك البنزين. وتأتي الزيادة في الكفاءة من ارتفاع نسبة الضغط (compresses ratio) في محركات الديزل حيث تتراوح ما بين 1:14 إلى 1:25 أما البنزين فيتراوح ما بين 1:8 إلى 1:12 وكما هو معروف أن كفاءة المحرك تتناسب طرديا مع نسبة الضغط. يمكن تفسير كيفية عمل محرك الديزل استناداً إلى الترموديناميكا التي تصف عملية الديزل (Diesel Process) على النحو التالي: 1.	يتم ضغط الغاز تحت ظروف إيزونتروبية أي أن الغاز يضغط دون تبادل للحرارة مع المحيط الخارجي للآلة الضاغطة(النظام). 2.	إضافة حرارة للمنظومة مع الاحتفاظ بنفس الضغط (isobaric). 3.	تمدد الغاز إيزونتروبيا. 4.	إخراج الحرارة من الآلة الضاغطة مع المحافظة على نفس الحجم. طريقة عمل المحرك تسمى دورة المكبس باسم دورة اوتو الرياعيه.. تتم هذه الدوره في اربعة اشواط للمكبس (سحب-ضغط-اشتعال-عادم) ولفتين للعمود المرفقى.... الشوط الأول.. شوط السحب. وفيه يتحرك المكبس من النقطه الميته العليا إلى النقطه الميته السفلى محدذا خلخله في ضغط الهواء داخل غرفة الاسطوانه فيقل الضغط داخل غرفة الاسطوانه اقل من الضغط الجوى فتتمكن الشحنه من الهواء والوقود بالدخول إلى غرفة الاسطوانه الشوط الثاني.. شوط الضغط. وفيه يتحرك المكبس من النقطه الميته السفلى إلى النفطه الميته العليا ضاغطا امامه الشحنه المكونه من الهواء والوقود امامه الشوط الثالث.. شوط الاشتعال. وقبل نهاية شوط الضغط بقلبل تنبعث شراره من شمعة الاشتعال فتعمل على تفجير الشحنه وبذلك تعمل على دفع سطح المكبس إلى اسفل الشوط الرابع.. شوط العادم. وفيه يتحرك المكبس من النقطه الميته السفلى إلى النقكه الميته العليا شاغطا امامه بقايا احتراق الوقود خارج غرفة الاسطوانه وهكذا مع باقى الاسطوانات إلى ان يتوقف المحرك... [عدل] ميزات ومساوئ محرك ديزل 1.	ذو كفاءة عالية مقارنة بمحرك البنزين. لنفس حجم المحرك يكون محرك الديزل ذو قدرة وعزم دوران أعلى من محرك البنزين.. 2.	يعتبر وقود الديزل ذو تكلفة منخفضة مقارنة بباقي أنواع الوقود كما أن الطاقة الكامنة فيه أعلى من الطاقة الكامنة في وقود البنزين. 3.	إن نسبة الضغط العالية في محركات الديزل والتي تصل إلى 1:26 يجبر المصمم على زيادة حجم ووزن المحرك مما يؤدي إلى غلاء محركات الديزل نسبيا. 4.	تستخدم محركات الديزل بكثرة في المعدات التي تحتاج قدرة وعزماً عاليين، على سبيل المثال مولدات الكهرباء الضخمة والآليات الكبيرة، لأن الكتلة الكبيرة لمحركات الديزل تجعل تعجيل التسارعي للمحرك قليلا مقارنة بمحرك البنزين مما يقلل من رغبة في استخدامها في السيارات الصغيرة. 5.	يمكن الحصول على سرعات بطيئة مباشرة من المحرك دون اللجوء إلى علبة تخفيض السرعات.كما هو الحال في محركات السفن الضخمة. [عدل] محرك الديزل الحديث في السيارات تعتمد محركات الديزل على مبدئ الاشتعال الذاتي لخليط الوقود بالهواء إلا أن هذا الخليط تطبيقيا لا يشتعل حين يكون المحرك باردا مما يجعل محرك الديزل يحتاج رغم كونه محرك اشتعال ذاتي إلى شموع إشعال. كما أن المحرك يحتاج ليبدئ عمله إلى أن يطلقه محرك كهربائي. أي أنه في البداية يقوم محرك كهربائي بتحريكه وبضخ الهواء فيه. تستعمل العديد من المحركات تقنية صمام الضخ الموحد common rail الذي يمكن من الوصول إلى درجات عالية من الضغط بالوقود والتحكم في في ضخه في غرف احتراق المحرك وهو نظام موجود تقريبا في معظم المحركات ذلت الضخ المباشر أي المحركات التي يتم مباشرة إحراق الوقود فيها بعد خروجه من المضخة على عكس أنظمة الضخ الغير المباشرة حيث تكون طريقة بناء غرفة الاحتراق والضخ بكيفية تجعل الخليط يختلط جيدا قبل الاحتراق حيث أن هذه التقنية لا لزوم لها في تقنية الضخ المباشر. محركات الديزل الحديثة كلها متحكم فيها عن طريق حاسوب إلكتروني مضمن في السيارة يقوم بالتحكم في كمية الوقود المضخة في غرف الاحتراق بالإضافة إلى التحكم في العديد من المعاملات الأخرى انطلاقا إما من نماذج عن تلك العمليات أو عن مستشعرات مثل مستشعر لمدا أو مستشعر التدفق الهوائي. يمكن التحكم في محركات الديزل من الوصول إلى خاصيات أفضل والحصول على قوة أكبر باستهلاك أقل للديزل بالإضافة إلى التحكم في نسبة الانبعاثات. [عدل] محرك الديزل في السفن إن محرك الديزل هو الأساسي في جميع السفن ويستخدم فيها جميعاً باستثناء الزوارق السريعة للاطلاع على الكثير من أنواع محركات الديزل البحرية : قسم المحركات البحرية


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## basil20088 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

و الله كبير يا صاحبي تسلم ايدك


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

_*مشكووور تسلم*_


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع وشكرا


----------



## سامي ابويوسف (22 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ....
انا مهندس بحري وكنت عاوز اي معلومات عن ماكينة man b&w


----------



## م/هيثم عبد الحميد (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (1 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع جدا رائع


----------

